

The only real issue I have with my Kindle 2 - fjabre
http://www.teabuzzed.com/2009/09/the-only-issue-i-have-with-my-kindle-2/

======
zeynel1
I never used kindle but if it had a tagging or commenting feature this would
solve his problem.

The paper version of books, I agree, is sometimes better than reading the same
content online, but for newspapers I don't agree. I was looking at paper
versions of WSJ and Financial Times, and I realized that I skipped most of the
content that looked like fillers between ads.

